# Towing with Bolero 680FB on A Frame.



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi following on from my recent topic on A frames and towing etc please could someone explain in simple terms the weight situation for a Swift Bolero 680FB. The spec on the Bolero states
_Maximum Technical Permissable Laden Mass (A) 3,500kg - 
Mass in Running Order (B) 2 3,150kg - 
Maximum User Payload (A-B) 350kg - 
Essential Habitation Equipment 10kg - 
Maximum Recommended Trailer Weight 1,340kg - 
Gross Train Weight 3 6,000kg _

Sorry to sound thick but is the trailer weight included in the maximum payload (just off to weigh our MH now) and what does the Gross train weight mean.

We have three cars in mind to tow on a A frame 
A Smart passion
Citreon C1 Hatchback 1.0I Vibe 3dr
Toyota Aygo 5 door Platinum

We just want to get everything right.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Briarose

Swift may stipulate a maximum that the conversion may tow due to side stress. 

I know Auto Trail do, I can only tow 1040kg.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

All CI's stipulate 1200kgs


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

MAM is the maximum authorised mass (weight) of the MH on its own. 

Trailer weight is NOT included in the payload figure (payload is what can be carried IN or ON your MH) but trailer weight IS included in the Gross train weight.

The Gross Train weight is the total maximum weight of the MH (see above) PLUS any trailer it is towing.

Hope that explains it.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The important weight here for your purpose is the maximum trailer weight. That must be higher than the total weight of your towcar and the A Frame. With any of the three cars mentioned you will have no worries.
Next this to consider is the Maximum technically permissable weight. The towbar will add to the weight of the vehicle and therefore reduce your possible loading capacity. Final weight is the maximum train weight, that is the total weight of the complete outfit, including car and a frame and also including driver and passenger. If you are within the previous weights then you cannot exceed the last one.
Gerry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Gerry, I think you need to edit the first paragraph of your post, it reads a bit "strange" . 

The towing vehicle must always be HEAVIER than what it is towing !!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Here is a MHF down load that might answer some of you questios.

Charlie 

A Guide to Motorhome Weights and Terms Used.......you will have to go into downloads
edit
A Guide to Motorhome Weights and Terms Used......I have tried to link you hope it worked


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Gerry, I think you need to edit the first paragraph of your post, it reads a bit "strange" .
> 
> The towing vehicle must always be HEAVIER than what it is towing !!


May be a misunderstanding, by towcar I am referring to the car on the a frame.
I agree if it were normal towing a trailer the towcar is the one doing the towing, but this is motorhome and towcar.
Gerry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone I am just about to re-read and digest all your posts.

Just to cover something does *Gross Train Weight 3 6,000kg * as printed on Swift tech mean 3,600 am a bit confused with the space between the 3 and the 6 as I say I am a bit thick LOL


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Gerry, I think you need to edit the first paragraph of your post, it reads a bit "strange" .
> 
> The towing vehicle must always be HEAVIER than what it is towing !!


Thats not true. Some 4x4 can tow trailers heaver than their weight.

Derek


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

camper69 said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > Gerry, I think you need to edit the first paragraph of your post, it reads a bit "strange" .
> ...


Hi not being funny but could we try and stick to the Bolero info :wink: otherwise I will get even more confused LOL.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Thanks everyone I am just about to re-read and digest all your posts.
> 
> Just to cover something does *Gross Train Weight 3 6,000kg * as printed on Swift tech mean 3,600 am a bit confused with the space between the 3 and the 6 as I say I am a bit thick LOL


The spage is important. The gross train weight is 6,000kg.
Gerry


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

What you would normally do is take
Maximum Technical Permissible Laden Mass (A) 3,500 kg — 
away from
Gross Train Weight 3 6,000 kg 
What is left is you maximum trailer weight = 2500 kg
What I don't understand is the
Maximum Recommended Trailer Weight 1,340 kg — 

Charlie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks you two :wink: so why is there a 3 in the _Gross Train Weight 3 6,000 kg _ does that mean weight number 3 is 6,000 kg.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

May be
As a check, have a look at the VIN plate under the bonnet and see what that says.

Charlie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This bit in your first post is probably the important bit

"Maximum Recommended Trailer Weight 1,340kg"

If that is correct and PM to swift should confirm it easy enough, means the car you tow and the a Frame or trailer need to weigh no more than 1,340Kg.

Now all you have to do is confirm the manufactures towing limit and find out what weight the car is as you would tow it along with the weight of the A Frame/Trailer.

The "3" in the max train weight could just mean it is line 3 on the plate?



Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This is from the Swift web site.

"3 Gross Train Weight must not exceeded. Please consult your dealer for more detailed towing information."

The number 3 is just a note point number 3.

Your Gross train weight is 6,000 kg but the Maximum Recommended Trailer Weight is 1,340 KG. 

Richard...


----------

